# Driving teams...



## roxy's_mom (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello all! I'm just curious to see some pics of your teams or maybe even future teams. Also if you have pics of your wagons or carts that might have been converted from a single into a team that would be great too! I working on getting another one of my girls trained to drive. I have one already broke to drive and hoping to get the other broke next spring to do team with them and also to have two single driving horses. I used to drive a couple Belgian drafts teams a couple years ago and miss driving the teams so I'm hoping to get them driving well together and maybe use them for shows and parades.

Tell us about your team too. How long have they been driving together, have you shown them together as a team or just as singles. I'd love to hear about it!! The more pics the better!!

Thanks!!

Becky M.


----------



## dancer31501 (Dec 2, 2009)

This is Jessica Jenney driving her 4-inhand of blue roans, they have been shown many years at Walnut Hill Driving Competition!






Katie Rodas with Splash and Moe at Walnut Hill Driving Competition they where shown for one year and won the Pair Competition in 2008!






Katie Rodas and her Trandem at Walnut Hill Driving Competition they have been shown for many years!






Amanda Cervini with Paradise and Ace this was there first and only year as a pair at Walnut Hill.






Jessica Jenney with Yankee and Spicey at Walnut Hill!






Amanda Cervini with Ace and Rocky at Walnut Hill on the drive!

All of the horses are from Kateland Farms in Holly NY!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 2, 2009)

Wish I could share a photo or two, but I don't have a scanner, and my only 'existing' photos are the 'old-fashioned' kind, printed off of film.

One of these days, I'll get some w/ the digital camera...then maybe I can figure out a place to put them so they can then be posted in places like this!

LOVELY pictures of the Kateland turnouts; enjoyed seeing them!!

Just an FYI--it is usual and proper to call 'light' horses, in light horse harness and comparable vehicles, a 'pair' if two. In multiples of two, THEN it's called a 'team'(or a 4 up, 6 up, etc.). With draft horses or draft-style driving(minis/ponies, etc. of draft type, draft-style harness and vehicle), it is proper to call two of them a 'team', and additionally also, larger multiples of two.

Margo


----------



## Kendra (Dec 3, 2009)

I keep meaning to get some more photos together to post, but here's one.






And a video of them:


----------



## roxy's_mom (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for posting the pics! I was beginning to think there wasn't any one who drove in pairs/teams.

Kateland Farms - all your horses are beautiful! All very talented and well matched as pairs. Good luck with all your shows!

Kendra - your hitch is BEAUTIFUL and VERY TALENTED!!! Codos to the driver and the people who help to make that all happen!! I know what it takes just to get a Belgian draft team ready to do a parade or show but to do all 8 of your little ones, now that's dedication! I thought watching the 6 and 8 horse draft hitches at our state farm show and Keystone International Livestock Expo (KILE) was exciting to watch but your hitch was just as exciting!

Please keep the pictures coming!

Becky M.


----------



## Kendra (Dec 4, 2009)

Here's Zac & Duke, multiple winners of the Lord Sterling Cup for Utility Team Hitch, driving under the spotlight in the Saddledome two years ago.






Thanks Becky!


----------

